# Partagas cigars



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Partagas cigars will be at the Belicoso Lounge in Orland Park Il. on the 19th of July from 4pm until 8pm.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, another show come and gone. The free cigar was the Partagas 1845 with a cameroon wrapper. I also got to meet Rick Rodriguez, whom I was told is the president of General Cigar Co., and Benji Menendez who is a cigar master. Benji has been in the cigar business for over 50 years, and is the last remaining, former owner, of a cuban cigar factory. This man is a wealth of information. The people in the lounge were so transfixed by this him, that when he spoke, you could have heard a pin drop. If you get a chance to meet this man, don't pass it up. Rick Rodriguez is a open and ourgoing person, who has a very open minded approach to cigar smoking. It was a genuine pleasure to meet them both. To top it off, the lounge was offering a special. Buy one Partagas 160, and receive the second one free! I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

NICE DEAL!


----------

